# 1080P from Home Computer to 120" projector? Comp Requirements?



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have a home computer that I would like to hook up to my media equipment so I can stream various videos (MMA fights) without having to buy another blue Ray player. I have one already that supportseverything but Amazon Prime, which I have membership for. 

So i tried to hook the computer up to it with an external video card (usb to hdmi) but at 1080P it was very choppy and slow on my 120" screen. I am guessing the 2.2GHz P4 processor and video card are not up to snuff for filling a 120" screen. Any one have experience with this and can you reccomend the mimimum processor, and video card specs for getting this done?

Also connection speed is not an issue. I am getting over 24M/s down and over 15 up

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My suggestion is to add a real video card. That USB to HDMI is the weak link. To make any specific recommendations, more info is need about your motherboard.... I assume its a desktop and not a laptop...


----------



## Sprinty (Jan 27, 2012)

Definitely add a discrete video card at a minimum. If you have a P4 processor, that may not support Blu-ray level specs. Network speed may also factor in but that would be last on your list of things to check.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. A video card would have been my first choice but the motherboard have an integrated video card and no slot for a video card. I am going to look for a used motherboard/CPU combo so that i can hook it up properly. Any recommendations on a minimum CPU? I was going to look for something in the range of a dual core 2.5 gHz. Think that will handle it?


----------



## Sprinty (Jan 27, 2012)

A dual core at 2.5 should be a decent minimum starting point. It really depends on what your end goal is. I have one system that I built based off an nvidia ion that plays full blu ray rips, and just about anything else I ask it to. Newer sandy bridge systems have gotten great feedback. 

You may be able to find a decent core i3 or i5 system now that the 2nd gen processors are out


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

gte011h said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a home computer that I would like to hook up to my media equipment so I can stream various videos (MMA fights) without having to buy another blue Ray player. I have one already that supportseverything but Amazon Prime, which I have membership for.
> 
> ...


From my experience the video card has a lot to do with it. I have OpenELEC running on a AMD x3 with an on board graphics card, and I can play anything on my Projector at 1080p. The key is the memory your video card is aloud/able to use. If it is small like 128MB or 256MB then you will not get 1080p running well on a large screen. You will need at least 512MB of video ram to do that. 
I have also found that streaming a video full screen and 1080p effects my computer way differently that playing a 1080p video file that is already on my machine. You might need a bigger CPU than a P4. Someone had mentioned a Dual core CPU and I totally agree.

Rather than use the USB - HDMI I would just get an adapter. You would have to run a separate cable for audio but it would probably work better. What video ports are available on your computer? It sounds like only VGA which is totally capable of putting out a 1080p signal (not the best but surly better than your USB-HDMI).


----------

